# Dầu tràm và những lợi ích mang lại cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (12/12/18)

Dầu tràm và những lợi ích mang lại cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ
Dầu tràm với nhiều công dụng tuyệt vời của nó trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, một sản phẩm an toàn và lành tính. Các mẹ mà có bé yêu của mình bị các bệnh về đường hô hấp, côn trùng cắn hay thậm chí là những bệnh về đường tiêu hóa thì có ngay dầu tràm liệu pháp thiên nhiên hữu hiệu cho việc điều trị các bệnh trên.



​*Tác dụng của tinh dầu tràm cho trẻ*
+Tác dụng hổ trợ điều trị cảm cúm, ho, sổ mủi và phòng chống các bệnh về đường hô hấp: khi bé bị các triệu chứng liên quan đến đường hô hấp, mẹ có thể sử dụng dầu tràm bằng cách pha vào nước ấm để tắm, thoa trực tiếp lên người và xông. Đối với pha vào nước ấm để tắm mẹ cho từ 5-10 giọt tinh dầu tràm tùy vào lượng nước sau đó tắm bình thường, không cần tắm lại bằng sữa tắm. Sau khi tắm xong mẹ dùng thêm dầu tràm để thoa trực tiếp lên cơ thể ở ngực, lưng và lòng bàn chân để hiệu quả hơn. Cùng với đó xông tinh dầu cũng giúp long đờm, giảm nhanh triệu chứng ho và sổ mủi.

+Tác dụng kháng khuẩn: thành phần của dầu tràm có khả năng kháng khuẩn, chính vì vậy việc sử dụng dầu tràm để làm sạch không khí và tránh vi khuẩn xâm nhập cơ thể mỗi khi ra ngoài trời. Đó cũng là cách hiệu quả giúp các bé phòng chống gió máy hiệu quả.

+Tác dụng xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại và xoa vào vết cắn của chúng: mỗi khi bị côn trùng cắn cảm giác khó chịu ngứa ngáy làm trẻ quấy khóc và đau đơn nhưng chỉ cần 1 ít dầu tràm vào ngón tay rồi thoa vào vết cắn thì cảm giác đó sẽ tan biến. Cùng với đó tinh dầu còn giúp xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại tránh xa ra khỏi gia đình của bạn. Có thể xông tinh dầu hoặc cho vào bông gòn để ở góc nha.

+Tác dụng diệt nấm móc và nhiễm khuẩn trên da: thường các mẹ không chăm sóc vệ sinh cơ thể của trẻ đúng cách, trẻ dễ bị mắc các bệnh về da như hăm, mụn nhọt, … cách hiệu quả là sử dụng dầu tràm để pha nước tắm giúp làm sạch da, diệt khuẩn và nấm móc bảo vệ làn da của trẻ khỏi các bệnh liên quan.

+Tác dụng kích thích tiêu hóa: mỗi khi trẻ bị chướng bụng, đầy hơi, ăn không tiêu thì mẹ chỉ cần sử dụng dầu tràm xoa đều quanh rốn theo chiều kim đồng hồ. Tinh dầu tràm kích thích tiêu hóa giảm nhanh các bệnh về tiêu hóa.

+Tác dụng giảm đau: đối với một số bé nghịch ngợm và năng động thì vấp té là chuyện xảy ra thường xuyên, lúc này sử dụng dầu tràm để xoa vào vết thương giúp giảm đau, tan máu bầm.

+Tác dụng kích thích tiết mồ hôi: khi gặp phải các vấn đề  về sức khỏe do sự tích tụ độc tố, tinh dầu tràm hoạt động như một chất kích thích giúp bé tiết mồ hôi, làm sạch lổ chân lông, giúp loại bỏ độc tố.

*Một số lưu ý khi sử dụng*

Tránh trường hợp để tinh dầu tràm vào mặt, mủi, miệng của bé.
Để dầu tràm xa tầm tay của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.
Mọi thắc mắc về sản phẩm như cách sử dụng, mua ở đâu hãy đến với Dầu Tràm Con Yêu chuyên cung cấp tinh dầu tràm nguyên chất và được phân phối tại các cơ sở uy tín trên toàn quốc như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity và một số quầy thuốc.


----------

